# BDD: Watching yourself on video?



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I have never watched myself on video and never could. I don't think I'll ever end up married, but if I do I don't want anyone recording it and if anyone did I would never watch it. Watching a video of myself would be like this ridiculously freakish and painful thing. Yet I look at myself in the mirror every single day when I get dressed, shave brush my teeth and comb my hair. I can look at myself in the mirror- and it's not too bad. But just the thought of watching myself on video really frightens me. Its like it would be total confirmation of my freakishness and how different I am from every one else. 

Anyone else like this?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I always wondered what tv and movie stars feel when they see themselves on the tv screen?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't mind seeing myself on video. :stu I like to, actually. Though sometimes I hate my voice when it's on video.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

shyvr6 said:


> I always wondered what tv and movie stars feel when they see themselves on the tv screen?


They're all hot so what do they care. And besides they make millions of dollars, hell I'd watch myself on video all day for that much cash flow.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't stand watching a video of myself... ugh.


----------



## Eminence (Aug 23, 2008)

I remember in high school my teacher videotaped our group presentations ...she didn't show it right away but once i found out when she was going to let us watch it I ditched class. I don't want to see myself on a vid...I'm afraid it'll just confirm exactly what I think of myself. :|


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

we were supposed to do that as practise in the SA group i was in (they would film us while we talked or did a presentation) but i refused to participate.. god i would hate to watch me. i hate my appearance and my voice and i'd probably feel even worse about myself afterwards.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I HATE watching myself on video. I avoid it as much as I can. I look so ugly, compared with everyone else in the video, and my voice comes out all high and my laugh sounds cackly. It depresses me a lot to watch myself, it's like confirming my worst fears.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

~Amanda~ said:


> I remember in high school my teacher videotaped our group presentations ...she didn't show it right away but once i found out when she was going to let us watch it I ditched class. I don't want to see myself on a vid...I'm afraid it'll just confirm exactly what I think of myself. :|


Yea, thats a good way to put it. It'll just confirm the worst.


----------



## TheGrumpyOne (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, whenever I see myself on video, I have this urge to start laughing. It's really bizarre but I can't help it.:haha


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

If I had to see a video of myself, it would just confirm how uncomfortable I look around others and how much I wanna get out of there. I would stick out like a sore thumb. 

If I actually went out of my comfort zone and tried to act cool and confident, as though I actually had a cool personality, it might work... I've noticed lately that when I'm watching tv, everyone always tries to act cool. It's as if you're supposed to try and act cool, and if you don't, it's unacceptable. My problem is, I never play cool, I just play defensive, and it comes across like I'm a jerk. I need to learn how to act cool.. and also how to fake laugh.. then I'd be set. :boogie


----------



## debiski (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate seeing myself on video. I hate my voice, I think I'm ugly, and I look fat. I also cannot stand to have my picture taken. When I look in the mirror I see a fat, ugly, pathetic person who hates herself. I definitely have BDD.

Deb


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

It would be torture to have to watch myself on video. It would easily be worse than anything dreamed up by the Spanish Inquisition.

Has nothing to do with BDD.



> Watching a video of myself would be like this ridiculously freakish and painful thing. Yet I look at myself in the mirror every single day when I get dressed, shave brush my teeth and comb my hair. I can look at myself in the mirror- and it's not too bad.


You're lucky.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't like seeing myself on video but 
I more so have a hard time hearing my voice. I always cringe and get embarassed. 
And I hate seeing myself in pictures most tmes too.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

On Monday at track practice they were showing video someone else on the team had filmed of some of us running at a previous practice...I almost started crying. I looked like a corpse. I'm really glad I don't have to see/hear myself on video that often.

This is true for photos too, since I am one of the least photogenic people I know and I usually end up looking about 10 pounds heavier in photos than I actually am.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I've made videos for a girl online(non-sexual)and before I'd send them, I'd re-watch them. I actually thought it was pretty cool seeing myself how others see me but I thought I looked and sounded retarded. But I'm sure that's just my low self-esteem talking.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> I've made videos for a girl online(non-sexual)


funny you say that. i send my girlfriend a lot of sexual videos of myself alll the time. usually when she's at work. ok, that was a lie. i actually hate looking at myself on video. not because i have BDD (i think if you're ugly (like me) it doesn't coun't), but because i sound weird and i look depressed.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> funny you say that. i send my girlfriend a lot of sexual videos of myself alll the time. usually when she's at work. ok, that was a lie. i actually hate looking at myself on video. not because i have BDD (i think if you're ugly (like me) it doesn't coun't), but because i sound weird and i look depressed.


Hopefully Mr. Orange's boss didn't see him watching those videos you'd send to him at work. :lol
In my video's, I'd try to keep a straight face. But I mumble a lot.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> Hopefully Mr. Orange's boss didn't see him watching those videos you'd send to him at work. :lol
> In my video's, I'd try to keep a straight face. But I mumble a lot.


Mr. Orange is my boy-toy, not my girlfriend, two different people. i actually do send him videos with my cell phone and he sends me videos with his faux hawk and blue shirt.


----------



## Agamemmnon (Nov 7, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> I always wondered what tv and movie stars feel when they see themselves on the tv screen?


They enjoy it.
You would also enjoy seeing yourself on TV if:
* You had a professional crew picking out your wardrobe and making sure you look your best.
* Every tiny mistake you made was edited out.
* You were given positive affirmation for giving your uneducated opinion, sneezing, smiling, and farting.


----------

